# Bonding Begins...



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Just to let you know that at last we've bought another mansion hutch (haven't put it together yet) and the bonding process now begins for Willow and Dusty (our two gorgeous buns who are both in the final of the Sunny Bunnies comp).

We gave them a grooming wipe and put them in the run to witness any first greetings (Dusty licked Willow) and then Dusty decided to ride Willow around the run a few times. 

We then did the small space idea (put them in our pet carry case) and they sat together sweetly. After that we put the carry case next to the washing machine. Now, we're giving the indoor case a wipe and letting them try a slightly bigger space. So all in all, we've taken loads of advice from here and going through the motions....

Fingers, tails, ears and paws crossed xxx


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

It that how you bond? By putting them in confinded spaces?? I thought that would make them fight 
I really know nothing about this. I will have to research alot if I decide to get a friend for Rini


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rini said:


> It that how you bond? By putting them in confinded spaces?? I thought that would make them fight
> I really know nothing about this. I will have to research alot if I decide to get a friend for Rini


It's new to me too, been reading a thread on here 'Bunny bonding diary' and taking loads of advice from there...

So far so good tho...


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Here they are in small cage...










...and food time:










Willow is constrantly slapped out with Dusty grooming her.

Still crossing fingers x


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Still crossing fingers as last night they snuggled up in indoor hutch and were happy. In outdoor run now for more space and to see if the 'riding' happens again! Today we'll put up the new hutch 'Summer Lodge.' It's a big one from Pets at Home summer sale (£100 instead of £150), which means I can sell my other two hutches and have a clear out.

So, should the bond process by this smooth?


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Was putting up mansion hutch and a mansion rain storm started.... hmm, and my instruction sheet looks somewhat sodden..... eeek!


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

oh well I hope things go well


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Oooh, can we have some piccies please?


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Gertrude said:


> Oooh, can we have some piccies please?


Here goes... they seems to love each other soooo much. Constantly snuggled up....










More cuddles:










And the mansion (5 ft long, 4ft tall, 2ft deep approx):










The old 4ft double hutch looks tiny next door (it's not tall tho, the old g pig run is stood on top!)


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Aww they look so lovely together xxx and the hutch looks nice too :thumbup:


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Bless them! Obviously in love :thumbup:


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Gertrude said:


> Aww they look so lovely together xxx and the hutch looks nice too :thumbup:


Don't they just! It's a big hutch, they also have a 6 ft by 4 ft run, but when supervised they have a free run of the whole garden and love it!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Sounds like they are doing brilliant!  Keep it up! Dont move too fast though as sometimes that can make them start even if they were good in the last cage/area 

Wipe all surfaces with a vinegar/water mixture to 'descent it' before you put your bunnies in  Sounds like they are doing very well though! x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Rini said:


> It that how you bond? By putting them in confinded spaces?? I thought that would make them fight
> I really know nothing about this. I will have to research alot if I decide to get a friend for Rini


Rabbits fight over space/territory, they also fight over scent 
So if you 'descent' them with grooming wipes before starting they will all get use to each others smell..
You put them all in a small area which has been 'descented' with vinegar and just watch them :thumbup: they will jump on each other, pull fur out and possibly bite if they get upset, but you learn the signs that they are about to attack (tail in the air and staring at the other rabbit) a quick squirt of water and a NO will stop them in there tracks  They soon learn that being squirted with water isnt fun! and the water being on there fur will encourage them to groom each other.
NEVER take them apart no matter how bad they get (afew sleepless nights ahead) and they will soon bond..

My mistake was taking my angora away from the other too and having her groomed, this changed her smell and rabbits forget each other in a matter of hours, so when i put her back in with the other 2 they didnt know who she was :lol: so i had to start again  x


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for the advice and positive vibes. I will have to send a pic of them in new mansion - they look tiny in it! Did I say I painted up the old diuble hutch and surprised my neighbour by taking hutch round there and setting up her bun Tilly, in it while she was out. Her hutch was old with two legs missing. Old old hutch looks like new and bunny has loads more space!

I'm just a softie for buns - i'll post pics of both hutches and buns soon (if it ever stops raining!)

jem


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

jemma_79 said:


> Thanks for the advice and positive vibes. I will have to send a pic of them in new mansion - they look tiny in it! Did I say I painted up the old diuble hutch and surprised my neighbour by taking hutch round there and setting up her bun Tilly, in it while she was out. Her hutch was old with two legs missing. Old old hutch looks like new and bunny has loads more space!
> 
> I'm just a softie for buns - i'll post pics of both hutches and buns soon (if it ever stops raining!)
> 
> jem


cant wait for pictures!  x


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> Rabbits fight over space/territory, they also fight over scent
> So if you 'descent' them with grooming wipes before starting they will all get use to each others smell..
> You put them all in a small area which has been 'descented' with vinegar and just watch them :thumbup: they will jump on each other, pull fur out and possibly bite if they get upset, but you learn the signs that they are about to attack (tail in the air and staring at the other rabbit) a quick squirt of water and a NO will stop them in there tracks  They soon learn that being squirted with water isnt fun! and the water being on there fur will encourage them to groom each other.
> NEVER take them apart no matter how bad they get (afew sleepless nights ahead) and they will soon bond..
> ...


Sounds good minus the sleepless nights XD But I go to bed late anyways so it wouldnt be too bad. When you say small, how small do you mean? I was thinking they were getting put in like a carrier or something together but obv you couldnt leave them in something that small and not separate them :S


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Rini said:


> Sounds good minus the sleepless nights XD But I go to bed late anyways so it wouldnt be too bad. When you say small, how small do you mean? I was thinking they were getting put in like a carrier or something together but obv you couldnt leave them in something that small and not separate them :S


Atm mine are bonding in the hutch downstairs, i am getting up every 2 hours in the night to check on them to ensure they are not ganging up on Bebe, once im happy that they are just being normal bunnies i go back to bed. I got to bed atm at about 2am and get up at 4am n 6am then my sister is up at 8am. The rabbits will probs be okay over night as they were fine in the dog crate but you never know and im a worrier 

To start with it depends how many rabbits you have  The best thing i would use is a small dog crate! Gives enough room for the rabbits to stretch out and cuddle and you can squirt them with water easily and see which one is being naughty.
I started with a 30" dog crate then went up to a 37" and then into the hutch and then into the run outside (12ft trampoline stand).

The dog crates you could probs get a cheap one off ebay or freecycle or something?  i was lucky and a friend had one she didnt need x


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Mine seem fine in the mansion hutch - still lots of cuddles, snuggles and grooming. We feel bad about them not being out, so test them out in run supervised and the 'riding' happens still. Dusty on Willow everytime. Today Dusty caught her mouth on Willows and had a little cut. That's the worst it's been so far/ But Willow lets her and they don't have a proper fight.

Does this sounds normal? Should we spray the run and internal area with vinegar - obviously they are fine in neutral places like the inside carrier, hutch and the outdoor mansion.

Any further advice. Thanks for the help!

jem


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

blimey!!! you have been lucky  they look very loved up


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> blimey!!! you have been lucky  they look very loved up


We hope so but still worry about Dusty 'riding' Willow in the run!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

jemma_79 said:


> We hope so but still worry about Dusty 'riding' Willow in the run!


Chester still does it to Rosie, as long as that is all it is, I wouldn't worry too much


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> Atm mine are bonding in the hutch downstairs, i am getting up every 2 hours in the night to check on them to ensure they are not ganging up on Bebe, once im happy that they are just being normal bunnies i go back to bed. I got to bed atm at about 2am and get up at 4am n 6am then my sister is up at 8am. The rabbits will probs be okay over night as they were fine in the dog crate but you never know and im a worrier
> 
> To start with it depends how many rabbits you have  The best thing i would use is a small dog crate! Gives enough room for the rabbits to stretch out and cuddle and you can squirt them with water easily and see which one is being naughty.
> I started with a 30" dog crate then went up to a 37" and then into the hutch and then into the run outside (12ft trampoline stand).
> ...


Well I will be buying rini a bigger cage soon but at the moment she's in a... well its like 24" or something by 50....something" dog crate XD I cant remember 
30" doesnt really seem like a small area  The problem I have is that I live at home atm and I only have my room to keep them in... so her new cage AND the dog crate she is in atm would fill my room up :/


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, having had no riding of Willow by Dusty in the run I braved letting Dusty and Willow out in the garden and they were absolutely fine! (see new thread for their adventure story!) So this was them in the garden...

1. "Phew, some time and space on my own - this bonding larky has had me glued to Dusty 24/7" said Willow.








2. "Ha, ha - not for long," sniggered Dusty, sniffing Willow's bottom. "I miss your smell!"








3. "Moving on!" bounced Dusty!









They had lots of fun!


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm glad things are going well, they are really nice looking bunnies ^.^


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rini said:


> I'm glad things are going well, they are really nice looking bunnies ^.^


They are gorgeous. Willow is lots of fun - very friendly and loving. Dusty is shy but very sweet and such a lady compared to Willow!


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

jemma_79 said:


> They are gorgeous. Willow is lots of fun - very friendly and loving. Dusty is shy but very sweet and such a lady compared to Willow!


Yeah Rini is abit of a skittish, territorial lady, which is why (if I decide to get a friend in the following months) I'm a little worried about bonding XD She seems to really not like things coming towards her and especially not to her chest :/


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rini said:


> Yeah Rini is abit of a skittish, territorial lady, which is why (if I decide to get a friend in the following months) I'm a little worried about bonding XD She seems to really not like things coming towards her and especially not to her chest :/


Our old rabbit Violet was just like that - she didn't seem to like other rabbits at all. Rini is sooooooooooooo cute looking tho!


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Lol well if she would rather be alone I wouldn't push another bun onto her, I'll probs just take her to a shelter or sumthing and see how she reacts. I know everyone b*tches about keeping them alone but if that what she wants then... *shrugs*.
And thanks XD I love the pic of her in my avatar cause she has the most whiskers I have ever seen XD


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rini said:


> Lol well if she would rather be alone I wouldn't push another bun onto her, I'll probs just take her to a shelter or sumthing and see how she reacts. I know everyone b*tches about keeping them alone but if that what she wants then... *shrugs*.
> And thanks XD I love the pic of her in my avatar cause she has the most whiskers I have ever seen XD


Well, you can only try I guess...


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah ^.^' I'm just hoping I find one she gets on with like a house on fire from the get go XD but I know it probably wont be that simple XD


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Well done, looks like you have two very loved up bunnies, love it when bonding is that easy!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

what a great couple!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

crofty said:


> Well done, looks like you have two very loved up bunnies, love it when bonding is that easy!


Thanks - it was much easier than some bonds that I've read about! x


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> what a great couple!


I know! I'm glad people are finding out more about buns these days. When I was little I just had one lone bunny, Snowy. Then when I had buns as an adult, only male and female bonding was recommended. Glad my two girls have bonded.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

jemma_79 said:


> Thanks - it was much easier than some bonds that I've read about! x


Oi! :lol: x


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

This is an interesting thread, well done.


----------

